# Commercial Raw Diets



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My holistic vet gives a list of some commercial frozen raw diets that exist. I thought this could be helpful for anyone who wants to feed a raw diet, but does not have the time to prepare their own. Of course, these will be more expensive than a homemade diet and may have unnecessary ingredients, or ingredients that you may prefer not to feed. They tend to follow more of a BARF recipe, which I personally do not feed. So, while I am not personally endorsing any of these raw diets, I thought it could be helpful for someone....(feeding small dogs or with a fat wallet book!  )

Either way, it may be helpful for some.

Aunt Jeni's Home Made 4 Life www.auntjeni.com

Bravo Raw Diet www.bravorawdiet.com

Darwin's Natural Pet Products www.darwinspet.com

Fresh is Best, Inc. www.Freshisbestinc.com

Nature's Menu www.naturesmenu.com

Nature's Vareity www.naturesvariety.com

Pepperdogz www.pepperdogz.com

Primal Pet Foods www.primalpetfoods.com

Raw Advantage www.rawadvantagepetfood.com

Stella and Chewy's www.stellaandchewys.com

Vital Essentials www.vitalessentialsraw.com

Steves Real Food for Pets www.stevesrealfood.com


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

We recently switched Nino to ZiwiPeak Daily Dog (Dehydrated). It is dogie crack and Nino loves it! A 11lb bag is about 110.00 dollars, seems pricey but you feed a very small amount. He also get canned tripe when at the handlers for some extra variety! 



ZiwiPeak 'Daily-Dog' Venison & Fish Cuisine 2.2 lb.


ZiwiPeak Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Do you still feed Nino homemade raw when he's home with you? About how much/month do you think it costs to feed Nino Ziwipeak? I have looked into it but the price scared the bajeezus out of me.

Right now Tiger is on Acana and Primal mix because I can send him away to the handler with that.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes at home he is on franken prey model, he transitions without a hitch and really loves this stuff! It is not any more expensive than any other prepared raw, the measuring cup is in the bag, it is about the size of the little coffee measure scoop. They ad canned tripe and he is doing great on it! Nino weights about 55 pounds and a 11 pound bag last almost 8 weeks. They can order it for you from any Treats Unleashed. 

He was eating the primal patties and now will not touch them even if tripe is added.


----------



## ArmyWife (Jun 8, 2011)

Bravo was on the lamb primal nuggets and the beef primal nuggets. He loves both, and he's typically a very picky eater. I switched to home made raw after the price hike (primal now charges almost thirty dollars for a 4lb bag of the beef at the stores near my house. Absurd!) But on days when I oversleep, am crazy busy, or run out of meat, I treat him to his nuggets and he wolfs them down. I wish they hadn't raised the price!

Between training bravo, studying for my dog trainer certification, work, college and my husband, I am too busy to be feeding home made right now, but it's just so expensive, and convenience isn't worth that much to me. It also stinks because i share a small freezer with three other people! I will probably always have a bag on hand for those emergency times, but at this rate one bag will last me four months!


----------



## LSK (Nov 27, 2012)

Reggie seems to never tire of his Darwin's Raw Organic. I sometimes will mix in a cup of Lotus Kibble in his evening meals. Loves the Beef and the Turkey especially.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

We are currently feeding Bravo raw. I cycle between that and home cooked, and I stop cooking when life gets busy. So I am busy now and they have been on Bravo for a few months now! 

It is pricey, but we belong to a food co-op and get 24% off the price, which helps. Bravo had a recall several weeks ago, and they were without it- that was a bummer. 

I have used Honest kitchen when traveling, but Max doesn't like it. And it gives them really big poops:-( I have also used Oma's, primal and Stella and Chewys and my dogs did fine. When I first got Lily, she didn't tolerate the raw, but she is fine now on it.


----------



## YoungZebeee (Jun 29, 2014)

I put Zebidee on Nutriment about two or three weeks ago and she's in love. It was ordered from the site (a starter pack for eighteen pounds that lasts at least a month) and the people that were on the phone had been really helpful. It arrived the next day and the dog had literally dived straight into it. She's been less lethargic and her coat is much nicer too. I didn't see it on the list so maybe other people are having problems with it? She was originally brought home as a year and about two months old eating the PetsatHome kibble, and I really regret keeping her on that until now.


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

I feed primal frozen nuggets the dogs do great on it


----------

